# Prodigy



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

The owners manual says you can mount 0 to 70 degrees. Has anyone installed it horizontaly under the dash?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I can't say I have but have to ask why? Under the dash your meaning still exposed that you can reach and manually adjust or manually control the brake correct.

Bill.


----------



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

Sorry!!
Yes on the flat part of the dash (exposed) just where the dash begins to slant up. You would need to lean up a little to reach the controls but it would seem to be more out of the way.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

specialcampers said:


> The owners manual says you can mount 0 to 70 degrees. Has anyone installed it horizontaly under the dash?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


horizontal is 0 degrees right?
Or am I missing something?


----------



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

Katrina said:


> specialcampers said:
> 
> 
> > The owners manual says you can mount 0 to 70 degrees. Has anyone installed it horizontaly under the dash?Â
> ...


Yes

In our old TV the controler was mounted at about 45 degress just above the knee. When we sold it we left the controler (1) we wanted a prodigy (2) it would have left holes that were easy to see.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Katrina said:


> specialcampers said:
> 
> 
> > The owners manual says you can mount 0 to 70 degrees. Has anyone installed it horizontaly under the dash?Â
> ...


Thanks for the reality check, I was thinking vertical









Bill.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> Katrina said:
> 
> 
> > specialcampers said:
> ...


You have a confernce call at noon eastern time tomorrow.
we will be discussing horizontal vs vertical


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Katrina said:


> You have a confernce call at noon eastern time tomorrow.
> we will be discussing horizontal vs vertical
> [snapback]81223[/snapback]​


As long as were in the black this year everything is good.

Sorry SC for the hijack

You will have no problems mounting your controller horizontally.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

That is the exact spot where I mount my controller. I use velcro to hold my controller in place. No need to drill any holes.

Thor


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

0 is only Horizontal if the conveyor belt is going in the opposite direction.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Crawford,

Being a fellow Titan owner, I have to say I do not like your proposed location for the controller. First, I'm afraid it is going to interfere with your feet. Second, and much more importantly, you should not have to 'lean up a little' to reach the controller. In an emergency situation, you want the controller right there - right now! It should fall readily to hand, with as little movement required on your part as possible. It should also be mounted where you can reach it without having to look for it, or fumble around to find it.

Just my two cents, but keep in mind that the whole purpose of the controller is to increase safety... why mount it in such a way that would compromise that!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

A different wrinkle:

I believe the discussion so far has related to rotation about the short axis.

Can it be rotated 90 degrees about its long axis? For example, mounted with its long axis horizontal, but rotated 90 degrees about the long axis, and attached to the vertical left face of the console? That would place it very convenient, yet out of the way in my Mountaineer.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

LateralG said:


> A different wrinkle:
> 
> I believe the discussion so far has related to rotation about the short axis.
> 
> ...


No, it needs have the long axis of the controller on the same axis as the TV and the controls facing the rear.


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> LateralG said:
> 
> 
> > A different wrinkle:
> ...


That's what I attempted to describe. Long axis parallel with TV long axis. But controller rotated 90 degrees about its LONG axis. Result is that the display is vertical, (instead of horizontal) facing the rear.


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm with Doug. Mount it where you can reach it without streching. Sit in your seat and reach for the dash. Everyplace you can come within an inch or two is a good spot. Pick the one of your "good spots" that you can see the display the best, is within flat to 70 deg and doesnt hit your knees. Put it there and enjoy. 
Most people forget about being able to see the display. After my controller alerted me to a cut cable while I was going down the road I'll never forget that part again.

Don


----------



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks for the Help

crawford


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Crawford,
> 
> Being a fellow Titan owner, I have to say I do not like your proposed location for the controller. First, I'm afraid it is going to interfere with your feet. Second, and much more importantly, you should not have to 'lean up a little' to reach the controller. In an emergency situation, you want the controller right there - right now! It should fall readily to hand, with as little movement required on your part as possible. It should also be mounted where you can reach it without having to look for it, or fumble around to find it.
> 
> ...


Doug: Where is yours mounted in the titan, a photo would be great. Currently mine is mounted under the dash, just above the parking brake. I thought this might be a problem for my knees, but its not. As to being able to reach it without shifting in the seat, I think I'd need it on a stalk from the floor or some kind of extension sticking out of the dash. FYI My titan has the bench front seat rather than the buckets/console. Original setup from dealer would have had it horz. under the dash below the glove box.

Just want to be as safe as possible & always learning.

Dreamtimers


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I have mine mounted at about 45 degrees, just below the steering column, between my knees. I can't stress the importance off placing it where you can get to it in a hurry. Also, practice hitting the manual button _WITHOUT LOOKING_.
Take this from someone with a little too much trailer for their TV. Also, it is worth mentioning, for those who are thinking about buying a Prodigy, or have lost their manual. Both the manual and the tow card are readily available for download at the Tekonsha web site ( www.tekonsha.com ). All questions about mounting location and angles are answered there.


----------

